# Umbau und Aufbau 24" CUBE Team



## mexx34 (19. Januar 2010)

Hi
Habe mir gedacht mal das neue Bike meines 7 JÃ¤hrigen Sohnes hier zu prÃ¤sentieren und sÃ¤mtliche Umbauten ein wenig zu erlÃ¤utern

GrundsÃ¤tzlich ist ja bekannt was an diesem Rad Original verbaut ist und es mit einem Gewicht von 12,7 Kilo relativ schwer ist.

Hier die Umbauten:
1. Tretlager auf XT getauscht
2. Umwerfer auf XT
3. Schaltwerk auf XTR 950
4. Lenker auf Ritchey Pro
5. Federgabel auf Sid mit 68 Federweg
6. Andere Lenkergriffe
7. Selbstgefertigter Bremsenaufnahmeadapter von 26" auf 24" ReifengrÃ¶Ãe
8. SchmutzfÃ¤nger mit selbstgemachten Aluwinkeln und Titanschrauben (auch selbst gemacht)
9. StÃ¤nder musste ran, mÃ¶chte er so


Was wollte ich noch machen:
1. vorhandene 4-Kant Xt Kurbeln kÃ¼rzen, aber zu Schade. Die Suntour sind nicht allzu schwer finde ich
2. LaufrÃ¤der umbauen. Kann ich aber selber nicht. Darum wird dies nicht gemacht
3. V-Brake auf XT wechseln, aber die XT ist um einiges schwerer als die originalen Dinger. Also nicht gewechselt!!

Was werde ich unbedingt noch verÃ¤ndern:
1. ein Satz Schwalbe Mow Joe 24"x1,8 montieren. Muss mir aber erst die Dinger irgendwo her besorgen.

Ausgaben bisher:
â¬150.- fÃ¼r Cube Team original so gut wie neu gewesen
â¬70.- fÃ¼r Sid Luftgabel
20.- Euros fÃ¼r die SchmutzfÃ¤nger und StÃ¤nder. 
Alles andere war Lagerbestand

Zurzeit ist das Gesamtgewicht mit SchmutzfÃ¤nger, StÃ¤nder, Reflektoren, Beleuchtungseinheit Radcomputer und den Originalreifen auf 12,2 kg.

Wettkampfgewicht Nackt mit den Moe Joe ohne unnÃ¶tigen Teilen wÃ¼rde ich sagen so um die 11 kg mit Federgabel.

Allein ein originaler Reifen beschwert die Waage auf ca. 740g
Ein Moe Joe Falt hingegen 420g.

Bilder sind im Link unter "Fotos" gleich hier auf der linken Seite zu sehen

Na was sagt ihr???

      GruÃ Max


----------



## Cheetah (22. Januar 2010)

Hi Max,
wie arbeitet denn die SID bei den geschätzten 30kg deines Sohnes?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mexx34 (22. Januar 2010)

Hi

Kann ich noch nicht sagen, da er das Cube erst zu Ostern bekommt!!
Hab schon gelesen, daß eine Luftfeder bei geringem Körpergewicht nicht unbedingt gut anspricht.
Aber so gut wie die Originale Gabel auf jeden Fall glaube ich!

Oder was ist deine Meinung dazu.
Warum fragst du willst du auch eine Sid verwenden oder hast du schlechte Erfahrung gemacht?

    Gruß Max


----------



## czippi (23. Januar 2010)

mexx34 schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Kann ich noch nicht sagen, da er das Cube erst zu Ostern bekommt!!
> Hab schon gelesen, daß eine Luftfeder bei geringem Körpergewicht nicht unbedingt gut anspricht.
> ...


habe auch eine Reba mit Luft für meinen 32kg-Boy eingebaut. Und wenn sie mit weniger Druck halt nicht soooo 100%ig arbeitet wie Rockshox sich das denkt ist das allemal um 1000% besser als der NoName-Schrott der sonst in Kinderbikes eingebaut ist.
Fahrerfahrung haben wir aber noch nicht weil das Bike (26er in XS) auch erst in 3 Monaten überreicht wird.
Grüße, Micha


----------



## Cheetah (26. Januar 2010)

mexx34 schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Kann ich noch nicht sagen, da er das Cube erst zu Ostern bekommt!!
> Hab schon gelesen, daß eine Luftfeder bei geringem Körpergewicht nicht unbedingt gut anspricht.
> ...



Die SID ist in der engeren Wahl, ich überlege noch. Echte Praxis-Erfahrungen zu 26 Luftgabel im 24 Jungendbike währen schon interessant.


----------



## stivinix (26. Januar 2010)

Siehe Bike-Mag 9/08
Gruß
Stef

Bin auch an dieser Variante dran, und zwar mit pace canti-schellen zur bremsenbefestigung...


----------



## midige (8. April 2010)

Hallo,

ich spiele mit dem Gedanken unsere beiden Hotrocks, ein A1 und ein FSR,
abzuspecken.

Den Artikel aus Bike 09/08 habe ich auf der HP nur als Bild gefunden,kann 
mir den jemand als pdf zukommen lassen (oder Link)?

Ach ja, über Ostern mußte das A1 schon Federn lassen:

Heylight Sattelstütze
Uralt XTR HR Nabe eingespeicht
8fach Kassette 11-32
Sram 7.0 Schaltwerk
9.0 Schalter

Hat auf der Personenwaage 0,4 kg gebracht (sehr ungenau, weiß ich)

Grüße aus dem Spessart

Michael


----------



## switcher (11. April 2010)

Moin, ich baue meiner Tochter (8J., 29kg) auch gerade ein Bike auf. Der Rahmen ist von FunWorks mit 38er Sitzrohr, Laufräder werden 24" allerdings suche ich noch ein gebrauchtes VRmit Singletrack Felge und was mich auch brennend interessiert eine passende Federgabel.  Ich tendiere auch zu Luft, freue mich aber auch eure Erfahrungen zu lesen.


----------



## czippi (11. April 2010)

switcher schrieb:


> Moin, ich baue meiner Tochter (8J., 29kg) auch gerade ein Bike auf. Der Rahmen ist von FunWorks mit 38er Sitzrohr, Laufräder werden 24" allerdings suche ich noch ein gebrauchtes VRmit Singletrack Felge und was mich auch brennend interessiert eine passende Federgabel.  Ich tendiere auch zu Luft, freue mich aber auch eure Erfahrungen zu lesen.



Hi,
bei poison-bikes.de haben sie einen Laufradkonfigurator mit 24-Zoll Rädern. SingleTrack ist in 24" dabei. 
Habe auch eine zeitlang nach einer Gebrauchtlösung gesucht aber man findet häufig 24" Laufräder mit 20mm-Achsen von Dirt-Bikes.
Grüße, Michael


----------



## mexx34 (12. April 2010)

Hi 

Mein Sohn fährt jetzt seit Ostern das oben beschriebene aufgemotzte Cube.
Ja er ist sehr begeistert und findet nichts auszusetzen wegen der Sid Luftgabel. 
Es paßt perfekt mit der 63mm Federweg-travelung.
Also ich möchte die Version jetzt und hier empfehlen. 

Noch dazu kann man später beim nächsten Aufbau den Adapter wieder wegschrauben und hat dann fürn 26Zoll Bike schon die Richtige Gabel. Auch nicht schlecht, oder!!!!

   Gruß Max


----------



## Stan_Ef (15. April 2010)

Wie wärs mal mit Bildern? 

Ich bastel ja auch grad an einem team Kid240 rum, aber komme nicht wirklich weiter...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mexx34 (15. April 2010)

Hallo

Bilder wären in meinem Fotolink gleich links unter meinen Forumsnamen


Gruß Max


----------



## Stan_Ef (16. April 2010)

Ah, ok, danke.

Täuscht das, oder ist das Oberrohr bei den 2009/2010-er Team Kid länger?

Ich will ja definitiv was am Gewicht machen, aber die Auswahl an passenden Teilen ist sehr gering....


----------



## mexx34 (16. April 2010)

Hi

Die meiste Gewichtsersparnis machen die Räder und Gabel beim Fahrrad aus.
Praktisch die Schwalbe Moe Joe´s sind schon eine Gewichtsersparnis von von Rund 650g und die Originalgabel in 24" hat ca. 2100g Eigengewicht gegenüber der 26" Sid die nur 1500g mit dem selbstgemachten 24" Brems-Adapter wiegt.

V-Brake Bremsen, Sattelstütze, Vorbau tauschen selber ergibt eigentlich keine Erparnis.

Schaltwerk, Umwerfer, Lenker, Sattel, Innenlager Kurbeln eher schon einiges.

Wenn man aber keine Teile rumliegen hat dann wirds aber teuer.

Ich Persönlich würde mich auf die Räder und Gabel konzentrieren.

      Gruß Max


----------



## argh (13. Juni 2010)

Stan_Ef schrieb:


> Ich will ja definitiv was am Gewicht machen, aber die Auswahl an passenden Teilen ist sehr gering....



Da hast du so recht. Die Suche nach kindgerechten Teilen ist echt langwierig und meist frustran.


----------



## Sentilo (14. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

unser Cube hat ganz unkompliziert mit Mow Joes abgespeckt und passt & taugt & beflügelt unseren Filius derart, dass er jetzt sogar seinen Anhänger samt struppigem Kumpel mit auf Tour nimmt. Siehe auch hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=7258695#post7258695 

Ein gutes Rad fürs Kind, und die ganze Familie hat was davon 

Grüße

Sentilo


----------

